# Existing Vending Machine GFCI



## jar546 (May 12, 2016)

What say you in your state?  If you have an old, cord and plug vending machine that has been in the same place for more than 10 years and it needs work, is the electric that supplies it required to be upgraded?   The NEC, section 422.51 required vending machines that are directly wired, as well as those that are cord-and-plug connected, are required to be GFCI protected. 

If the machine requires maintenance or an upgrade like a new PC board, dollar bill collector or credit card reader, etc., or adding UPS in the machine, is the outlet required to meet the 422.51?


----------



## ICE (May 12, 2016)

That's a tricky one..like the chicken and the egg.  If they unplug the machine they can't plug it back in without GFCI protection.  Hardwired...not so much.


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2016)

If the building wiring is not altered, no
If the building wiring is repaired or altered, yes
There is no permit required to maintain the machine


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2016)

I would be in the same line of thought as Mark.


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2016)

Interesting.....I think I would go with required, but since there is no permit (cord and plug), it won't happen....

*IBC 105.2 Work exempt from permit. *

Exemptions from permit requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction.


----------



## mark handler (May 13, 2016)

The problem is where do you stop. Complete building rewire, just to fix a machine?


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2016)

The way I look at it, you are going to die from eating out of vending machines anyway.....


----------



## snowroski (May 20, 2016)

Perhaps not for us to regulate or require GFCI protection, but, as soon as someone is zapped or injured, everyone is at fault for not providing the protection the code requires.  
But, as a means of CYA, we recommend that GFCI protection is put in place when these things are identified.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 1, 2017)

Agree with Mark as the NEC isn't retroactive.


----------



## steveray (Feb 13, 2017)

Funny that ICE and I are both "stricter" on this one...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Had't moved it for 10 years, "Wonder if those Cheetos's are still good laying under it?"


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2017)

ICE said:


> That's a tricky one..like the chicken and the egg.  If they unplug the machine they can't plug it back in without GFCI protection.  Hardwired...not so much.


Hardwired...per 2014 NEC (422.51B) you *Shall *use a GFCI Breaker.


----------



## ICE (Feb 13, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Had't moved it for 10 years, "Wonder if those Cheetos's are still good laying under it?"


Fatboy would say yes.


----------



## linnrg (Feb 13, 2017)

........ could save on on car insurance


----------

